# 1 gigabit per second internet connection?



## RackMine (Dec 9, 2014)

Google announced a signup list for 1-gigabit-per-second fiber-to-the-home internet connections in the South and Southeast areas of Austin, Tx., offering internet to individuals and businesses that is at least 100 times faster than non-fiber internet.

source : http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/google-opens-registration-gigabit-fiber-internet-austin

Current cities that have coverage : Austin , Kansas and provo

Really wondering how fast is 1 gigabit per second internet connection?


----------



## nunim (Dec 9, 2014)

RackMine said:


> ... Really wondering how fast is 1 gigabit per second internet connection?


It's 1Gbps.... 

My brother recent moved to Seattle and was able to obtain 1Gbps symmetrical for around $70/mo with no bandwidth caps from a local ISP.

Too bad the situation 2 hours north in Vancouver is not nearly as rosy, you're lucky to get 100Mbps here and of course there's a tiny bandwidth cap.  There are 2 providers in downtown Vancouver that claim to offer Gigabit service, however their coverage area is extremely small.


----------



## comXyz (Dec 10, 2014)

I have 10 Mbps home connection, and I don't know what to do at home if I have 1Gbps


----------



## blergh (Dec 10, 2014)

c1bl said:


> I have 10 Mbps home connection, and I don't know what to do at home if I have 1Gbps


I have 500Mbps here and so far it´s only made me buy a ton of harddrives. What have i done to myself?!


----------



## mojeda (Dec 10, 2014)

c1bl said:


> I have 10 Mbps home connection, and I don't know what to do at home if I have 1Gbps


Don't stream youtube videos, download them and then watch them.


----------



## ryanarp (Dec 10, 2014)

It's really nice in my Office at DC. It's not Google Fiber, but one of our fancy dedicated 1gbps ports. I am still waiting on something better to reach my home. Dang Time Warner is sticking me with the 5mbit up but 100mbit down.


----------



## RackMine (Dec 10, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Don't stream youtube videos, download them and then watch them.


Nice idea but download need time.... streaming directly no need to wait...


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 10, 2014)

Suddenlink does the same crap, 107mbit down by 5mbit up.  To me its a bit of a scam, they basically provide you the bare minimum upload that you need to be able to 'just' sustain the full 100mbit download (there is a lot of outbound overhead when downloading when acking packets, etc) and because they have crappy outbound anyways you rarely actually are able to realize full 100mbit down because you run out of room outbound.  

I thought Comcast was bad before, but honestly, their 70/10 package is almost more useful to me than my 107/5 here because they at least gave you 1M/sec outbound and you can actually sustain that speed instead of it bouncing around and being inconsistent like I have seen with Suddenlink.

Anyhow, back on topic, Gigabit to the house would be awesome. I used to live in a University city and what I would do to actually be able to upload anything in a reasonable time was go to the library where they provided 100mbit ports for free use and until recently you didn't even have to have a login for it.  Recently I think they have instituted the need for a user/pass on their network to access it, but it used to be awesome realizing 10M/sec outbound to from your desk for free.

Personally I would be happy just having symmetrical 100mbit and not having to pay an arm and a leg for it.  I am paying $95.00/month currently for 107/5 which I think is a rip off, to be honest.  Unfortunately the high QOS (performed on the modem) on the 50mbit tier made things shitty when load on the network is high and caused network drop outs, so for now to realize service without as many dropouts I have been forced to move to the highest tier and still I see issues when you start trying to use the outbound connectivity and download at the same time. So, yeah, gigabit would be sweet on fiber where there is no type of QOS, for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## comXyz (Dec 11, 2014)

blergh said:


> I have 500Mbps here and so far it´s only made me buy a ton of harddrives. What have i done to myself?!


You should limit your internet connection to 10Mbps for safe bro


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Dec 11, 2014)

I pay 130 for 10/10 sdsl and had pay 250 for sdsl modem. But it the fastest for my rural area.


----------



## devonblzx (Dec 11, 2014)

mojeda said:


> Don't stream youtube videos, download them and then watch them.


Unless you're trying for 4K video, 10mbps is enough to stream on Youtube.  You can view the stats, from what I remember 2160p is 25mbps, 1440p is ~9mbps, 1080p is around 6mbps.



TheLinuxBug said:


> Personally I would be happy just having symmetrical 100mbit and not having to pay an arm and a leg for it.  I am paying $95.00/month currently for 107/5 which I think is a rip off, to be honest.


Ripoff is questionable.  It depends on your area.  Just remember, if you were purchasing 100mbit fiber link from Cogent to your home or business, you'd probably be paying around $400-500/month with the distribution costs.  Residential internet is usually cheaper because:

1.  They don't expect you to use it consistently like a corporate client would

2.  Residential ISPs have agreements for mostly inbound peering at a cheaper rate (since it is basically subsidized by corporate clients that use mostly outbound).

As for Google Fiber,  I don't think it has turned out to be as do-able as they thought which is why it has been implemented so slowly.  Eventually we will get there, but I think they are finding it hard to make a profit and find peering partners.  Google, itself, was able to get all the free peering partners because people wanted the search engine to have fast access for their content, but who would want to give free, or very cheap, peering on their costly network to another ISP?  To be able to support it, they would have to build out at minimum 100gbps transport and many big ISPs are still using 10gbps transport in the US.  Also, many sites aren't hosted on more than 1gbps, or even 100mbps, so the infrastructure just isn't there yet for residential customers to have 1gbps connectivity.


----------



## WSWD (Dec 11, 2014)

Screw all of you and your fast connections...    

I'm stuck out in the middle of nowhere with wireless 5mbps symmetrical, that usually gets 2-3mbps on a good day.  Would love to just use my Verizon 4G, but it would be way too expensive with the bandwidth costs.  Get about 40mbps symmetrical through my phone.

Gbps....sheesh...


----------



## NickM (Dec 11, 2014)

I've considered moving to Provo just to get Google Fiber. Well, that, and the hot, hot Mormon chicks.


----------



## gordonrp (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the AT&T gigabit fiber service at home for $80/mo, it's sweet. I run it and my ip cams off of solar power just for fun; http://d.pr/i/1cb8l/2qZzLNhh


----------



## wcypierre (Dec 12, 2014)

The saddest moment when I see 1gbps for $49.99 at Singapore and my country is just next to it

http://www.myrepublic.com.sg/pricing


----------



## gordonrp (Dec 12, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> The saddest moment when I see 1gbps for $49.99 at Singapore and my country is just next to it
> 
> http://www.myrepublic.com.sg/pricing


Interesting, I always assumed that bandwidth in Singapore was really expensive, maybe it's just the DCs (and maintaining them) which is expensive there.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 12, 2014)

gordonrp said:


> I have the AT&T gigabit fiber service at home for $80/mo, it's sweet. I run it and my ip cams off of solar power just for fun; http://d.pr/i/1cb8l/2qZzLNhh


That's awesome!

Didn't realize AT&T did giga-fiber anyhow.

For $75/mo, I can get 200Mbps fiber at home... same company offers 1Gbps home connections as well but pricing isn't advertised on their site. It's small local ISP, but has been quite solid for me.

As for the solar powered IP cams, you should share more about that in another thread.


----------



## gordonrp (Dec 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> Didn't realize AT&T did giga-fiber anyhow.
> 
> ...


AT&T announced giga power (gigabit) right after google announced google fiber was coming (about two years ago). It took about 6-8 months for Giga power to roll out (and a terrible 6 install attempts) but it's been solid since it was setup (one tech told me that solar can't power modems, I had to politely insist that he just carry on with his work, SMH). Big thanks to google for announcing google fiber, it had a big impact on the internet market here (TWC also upgraded cable modem speeds from 50mbit down to ~300mbit, and Grande is rolling out 1gig, etc).

I'll post about my solar setup another time, I'm going to move it into a rolling cabinet after xmas and then I'll make a post.


----------



## wcypierre (Dec 12, 2014)

gordonrp said:


> Interesting, I always assumed that bandwidth in Singapore was really expensive, maybe it's just the DCs (and maintaining them) which is expensive there.


Probably so as bandwidth at Asia is not cheap anyway. I think it is because of Singapore is small and the government support that allows them to get 1gbps. 2gbps will be rolled out 1H of next year which made me thinking why am I supposed to do if I have one of those........


----------



## Clouvider-Dom (Dec 17, 2014)

We will get there. Let's see how this new Google's business will work.


----------



## Serveo (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry, but I don't see any sense for having a 1Gbit at home for consumer usage. Help me please?!


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 17, 2014)

More and more devices in the home are using up the bandwidth 1G is normal in some areas but need to expand. Think about all the devices in the world that are getting connected to the internet. I see more and more clients getting 10G links to dedicated servers. If you build it they will come =D I am waiting on my 1G home speeds think about 5 to 10 years down the road the infrastructural needs to get build now to sustain the masses.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Dec 17, 2014)

I've the "privilege" of choosing between TWC and TWC... Rumor has it AT&T Gigapower will be entering my market soon, I just hope it's true!


----------



## elohkcalb (Dec 23, 2014)

gordonrp said:


> Interesting, I always assumed that bandwidth in Singapore was really expensive, maybe it's just the DCs (and maintaining them) which is expensive there.


Home connection is cheap, commercial connections are marginally higher, but both are usually provided on a best-effort basis with a slight difference in the contention ratio.

The real expensive ones are the bandwidth at DC, especially those with good regional peering/upstreams. Although the price has come down a lot in recent years, it is still high when compared against US/EU.


----------



## MattKC (Dec 23, 2014)

Sadly I'm about 20 direct miles away from Google fiber, and they have no plans to extend further out this way. A co-worker is actually getting their install today after a few months delay. They don't need the speed, but it's cheaper than what Time Warner offers for KC.


I have a 100/10 plan, although 150/20 is offered here too, I just don't need that extra speed. My isp overcommitts so I test at 117/14 most of the time. Doubt they will roll out anything over the 150/20 as they just implemented 8/2 channel bonding here over the summer. Prob be 2-3 years before they go higher or to docsis3.1.


----------



## hzr (Dec 24, 2014)

I wonder why everyone seems to only care about google's product?

There are plenty of other providers, many are independent/local ISPs that provide much better service, and already have it deployed, many for cheaper than GF offers.


----------

